# Potty Pads



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd like to know what potty pad you feel is best and why. Where do you find the best price for them? If you use the Wiz Dog, does one brand fit it better? The ones I have found do not fit it well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Could I make a suggestion to add more choices? I know many people swear by Arm & Hammer, plus I'd include the washable pads like Pooch Pads and Pish Pads. A lot of us (like me) use the human underpads. I'd include them, too.

I think you'll get too many "others" if you limit it that much and not really get an answer to your question.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

IMO

 Miracle Pads
absorbent but have sticky on the edges and my Lhasa will not walk near them! Holly is ok w/them. :blink: 

:thumbsup: Simple Soutions
The best for us so far, they are very absorbent

:angry: Hartz or Arm and Hammer
They are too gritty and even I wouldn't want to stand on them. Also I don't feel they have much aborbstion.(sorry Marj.)
I personally don't care for ANY Hartz merchandise.

:w00t: $$$$Pish pads
ALOT OF $$$ and you can't even use bleach.
I threw one away bc I could not bring myself to put a shook off #2 used pad in my washer w/o bleach.

 Wizdog? Is this a grate with the pad under it?
I think this would be very uncomfortable but if my dog would use it Im sure it would be less expensive and less mess making. :brownbag:

Hope this helps!!! :biggrin: 

Cost wise I have lost track, I tend to get what works at the moment. :blush:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes, thank you, that is exactly the type of response I needed. The Wiz dog does have the grates & it did take a while but mine will now use it. They really prefer not to but if I just leave a pad down in the x pen when I am going to be out, they will rip it to shreds. It's just that the disposable pads I am finding don't fit it properly. It says it is made to use newspapers. I don't think the wiz dog would be as hard to walk on for a Lhasa as it is for mine since they are both about 4# & have teeny little paws.


I'm sure you are right, Marj, but I don't know how to edit it. From reading a previous thread, I did see that a lot of people use the Arm & Hammer or cloth pads but I posted the poll before I read the old thread. Sorry :blush:


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Yes, thank you, that is exactly the type of response I needed. The Wiz dog does have the grates & it did take a while but mine will now use it. They really prefer not to but if I just leave a pad down in the x pen when I am going to be out, they will rip it to shreds. It's just that the disposable pads I am finding don't fit it properly. It says it is made to use newspapers. I don't think the wiz dog would be as hard to walk on for a Lhasa as it is for mine since they are both about 4# & have teeny little paws.
> 
> 
> Glad it helped some.
> ...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie really has no preference, but I mainly use the human pads from Sam's. One box lasts months -I cut them in half and place them on top of the Wiz Dog - never could get Sophie used to the grate - she refuses to step on it. The pads from Sam's cut in half fit the Wiz Dog perfectly. I find them to be aborbent enough. Oh, and when cutting them in half do not shake them out before placing them down for use - white stuffing will fly everywhere - learned this one morning when rushing to leave for work - had to change clothes :brownbag: .

Other than this I've not found any major difference in most of the pads - other than the box of 200 I bought off ebay from someone who claimed to be a medical supplier - they were thinner than a kleenez and even though he said no defects more than half were defective and unusuable.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I just can't tell you about the wiz dog. It works for me but it did take awhile to get them used to it. I did have to just set the pad on top of the grate for awhile until they got used to using it that way before moving the pad under the grate. 

I don't think Dayzie would bend the grate though. It is pretty sturdy.

I ordered mine online. I've never seen them in a store. I don't know if you might could find one on ebay cheaper. I thought it was pretty pricey & would hate to recommend it to you in case it doesn't work. 

With #2, I am picky about their food so theirs are always very firm & I either pick up the grate & dump it in the toilet or just use a paper towel or something to pick it up before flushing it. I almost feel guilty sometimes because they would love to have some good canned food but every time I've tried it, #2 has gotten messy so I just feed them dry all the time.

Maybe I will try to get some of the pads from Sam's next time. It is certainly worth a try if it would save money.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Would those of you that voted "other" please tell me what you prefer & why? Thanks.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Washables for us. Pish Pads. They wash nicely, and I use a ton of bleach!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What 'department' in stores do you find "human" ones? I've looked for baby diaper changing pads and can't not find any, I've looked in stores I have available for human hospital type under pads and can't find them either.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We use the Drs Foster & Smith piddle pads and yes they are a little short for the Wizdog but I fold two paper towels to fill the gap, and Koko rarely pees on that end anyway. I have never had any trouble with him walking on the grid, he took to it immediately. We just bought 3 boxes of 150each cos they were on special for 46.69 per box, this will last us a year considering we already had a box full, so we now have 600 pads for Koko to pee on  we will be right now till summer next year I think  unless he gets a horrible case of the poops, and that can happen with him and his IBS if he finds and eats something he shouldn't :huh:


----------

